# Dwight Howard frustrated with officiating



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ATLANTA — Dwight Howard didn’t sound worried after the Orlando Magic lost to the Atlanta Hawks 85-82 on Wednesday.
> 
> But he did sound frustrated.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2011/03/dwight-howard-itll-be-a-different-animal-in-the-playoffs.html


----------

